# Lyft cancelation trick



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

If you get a Lyft request from far away you don't want to take, accept anyway, then wait a minute. About half the time it will get cancelled since it's Lyft, and you keep your acceptance rate high.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Then if they don't cancel; I will call them and convince them to cancel, explaining that there are drivers closer to them and they will get a ride faster if they try again.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Good idea. What about applying that to other cases. Like if you don't move for 2-3 minutes.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

I just accepted a lyft request 20 minutes away. In my area there's a 50/50 chance that a lyft request will cancel so I'll wait a couple of minutes before heading out. This time the rider actually called me so I took off. Drove 15 minutes, and wait for it... WAIT for it... WAIT FOR IT... ride cancelled.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> I just accepted a lyft request 20 minutes away. In my area there's a 50/50 chance that a lyft request will cancel so I'll wait a couple of minutes before heading out. This time the rider actually called me so I took off. Drove 15 minutes, and wait for it... WAIT for it... WAIT FOR IT... ride cancelled.


Did you explain where you were and how long it will take to get there? Usually I find if there is a phone conversation and the rider is aware where I'm driving from to pick them up. That they won't cancel. Also now if you are there for 3 minutes you get $5 right?

Welcome to the forum BeachBum!


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, they knew how long it was going to take. This was their first ride so that should have been a red flag to me. I have yet to have a no show so I don't know how the $5 works yet. 

Thanks for the welcome Jeeves!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I have 150+ Lyft rides and several hundred Uber rides. I'm no longer a newbie, but I mistakenly order a Lyft at least once a week. It's an immediate cancel, sometimes before I get paired with a driver, but it is soooooo easy to pocket ping with the Lyft app open in pax mode.

Woke up at 5 am today, got my phone, checked email, got showered, dressed, coffee, turn Lyft on while I fed the dog, put the phone in my pocket to use both hands, "BLEEP"... I ordered a Lyft again dammit.
It's a two step order, how the hell does this happen???

I just hope the poor guy, at 5:30am, didn't get up and head for the garage, maybe he had the sense to be calm and wait considering the green ivy background on my picture.


----------

